# Does anyone here have a retroid pocket 2? I need some help..



## kbf (Sep 22, 2020)

I wasn't sure if this was the right place to put this but because the device runs off of Android I figured it would be appropriate? anyway..

Can someone help me? I am having a hard time getting controllers to work properly with this.  I have a PS4 controller and when I try to connect it via bluetooth it doesn't work.  So I tried plugging in a wired 360 controller into this and it worked but it swapped the A and X buttons to Y and B (on the 360 controller) if I use my MagicNS adapter the PS4 controller does work in the menus but it won't work at all in Mupen64 emulator.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 22, 2020)

hold share and home to get your ps4 controller in pairing mode then connect via bluetooth, just pressing the home button and having the controller flash won't work


----------



## kbf (Sep 22, 2020)

Mythical said:


> hold share and home to get your ps4 controller in pairing mode then connect via bluetooth, just pressing the home button and having the controller flash won't work




Do you mean with the NS adapter attached to the Retroid Pocket 2 or without? I can connect it with my NS adapter but it's still not working. I uploaded a video here showing the problem:  Also for some reason in N64oid I can't assign the C buttons to the right stick on the RP2. I have no idea why but I wish I could because having the C buttons set to the D-pad is inconvenient. 

Also, the C buttons won't work at all with my 360 controller plugged in.  I tried moving the D-pad and right stick but it's not working at all.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 22, 2020)

No I meant trying to connect your ps4 via bluetooth as it seems you didn't realize how to put it into pairing mode


----------



## kbf (Sep 22, 2020)

Mythical said:


> No I meant trying to connect your ps4 via bluetooth as it seems you didn't realize how to put it into pairing mode




If you watch the video I'm holding down the PS button and share button. That's how you pair it right? I'm not sure I follow what you're saying.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 22, 2020)

you did not hit the buttons correctly. that is still in normal ps4 pairing mode.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I can tell because of the flashes from the controller

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

as I said before you need to hit them at the same time and hold them both until it starts flashing differently


----------



## kbf (Sep 22, 2020)

Mythical said:


> you did not hit the buttons correctly. that is still in normal ps4 pairing mode.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




Ahhh I see. Yeah it works now, thanks. My only issue I'm having now is I still can't assign the C buttons to the Right stick. Not on the RP2 or even my PS4 controller, why? in Mupen64+ it has the C buttons assigned to the right stick by default but I want to use N64oid because it seems to have better compatibility and I prefer it's easier to use UI.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm not sure about that part of it, maybe check the configs or something

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

might have to manually pop out the sd card and look into it or check out the faq page of that application


----------



## SSG Vegeta (May 8, 2021)

How do I change the language to english in the Retroid operating system ?


----------



## AdamMcGillivray (May 29, 2021)

it was helpful for me too, thanks


----------



## Steevenn (Jun 24, 2021)

Haven't play this game yet, is it fun?


----------

